# The Washington DC Fountain Pen Supershow



## DCBluesman (Jun 25, 2008)

Mark your calendars!

Announcing the Seventeenth Annual
Washington D.C. Collectible Fountain Pen Supershow 
The Largest Pen Event in the World
*August 7th, 8th (Preshow), 9th and  10th, â€˜08 *

Sheraton Premiere at Tysons Corner, Virginia
Reduced Pen Show Room Rates â€¦. Would you believe  $99 (1-800-325-3535 or 1-703-448-1234)
Easy Access from National or Dulles Airports
Free Limo from Dulles

Open to the public Saturday and Sunday       $7 admission

*Schedule as of 05/26/08  Subject to change*

*Thursday*,   *Trading Rooms* open at 9am close at Midnight
Ink Testing and Evaluation Tables setup day(open 24 hrs)

*Friday*,   Trading Rooms 110 tables. Trading Rooms open at 9am close at Midnight 
Ink Testing and Evaluation Tables (open 24 hrs)
Deborah Basel CalligraphyCopperplate and Italic Workshops especially for Fountain Pen Users

*Saturday, August 9*:    The Main Event!   Open and advertised to the public -- reserved tables  Admission $7 

Ink Testing and Evaluation Tables (open 24 hrs)
Fountain Pen Book Author Signing Schedule
Open  9:00 Early Admission to general public with Postcard
Open 10:00 to general public in local newspaper ads 
4:00 Baltimore/Washington/Richmond area joint pen club meeting. 
5:00 Advertised show closing to the general public 

*Sunday, August 10*:  The Main Event!  Open and Open Ink Testing and Evaluation Tables (close 5pm)
Fountain Pen Book Author Signing Schedule
10:00 Open to general public 
5:00 Advertised show closing to the general public


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 21, 2008)

bump....date is sneaking up, anyone coming to town?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 21, 2008)

Linda and I will be there but if you show up looking like your Avatar we are hiding.  
 
Mike


----------



## ashaw (Jul 22, 2008)

We will be there I have a bunch of new pens for the show.

Stop by our table.  We will have another new sales lady there and she is a knockout.

Alan


----------



## MDWine (Jul 22, 2008)

How about a rendezvous time/point for IAP'ers to get together?
While some of our members will be working their tables, we could at least introduce ourselves and get a bit aquainted!

It's always fun to meet n'greet!

I think I'll be there most of the day Sunday...


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jul 22, 2008)

I am scheduled to attend a poker game the evening of the 9th in the area!  This dovetails in perfectly.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 22, 2008)

Blind_Squirrel said:


> I am scheduled to attend a poker game the evening of the 9th in the area!  This dovetails in perfectly.



did I hear poker?  limits?  buyins?  I have ANTE Pens!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 22, 2008)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Linda and I will be there but if you show up looking like your Avatar we are hiding.
> 
> Mike



won't show up looking like that, but then Jack started that night as a handsome young man as well....


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 22, 2008)

Myself and another local pen turner are coming up on Sunday to look around.  We are going to try to get there as close to 10:00 AM as possible but it may be closer to 11:00 AM.
Look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 22, 2008)

ashaw said:


> We will have another new sales lady there and she is a knockout.
> 
> Alan



SO you finally figured out how to sell pens!  (smiley / laugh) don't know how to add them yet.

Good luck at the show.


----------



## ashaw (Jul 22, 2008)

You got it......   The customer do not want to look at me .....


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 31, 2008)

It looks like Saturday for me.  Anyone interested in a lunch get-together?


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

planning on saturday myself right now, but I don't get up early enough to make it by noon


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 31, 2008)

Several of us will be there set up and will be doing dinner Saturday evening for those that hang around and have permission to be out late.  :biggrin:
 
Mike


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 1, 2008)

GoodTurns said:


> It looks like Saturday for me. Anyone interested in a lunch get-together?


 
Sounds like a plan.  Where and when?


----------



## ashaw (Aug 1, 2008)

sounds good about getting together saturday night.  Just have to make sure our sales lady will have a sitter.  She is a little wild to go out.  


alan


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 10, 2008)

What a nice time I had at the show yesterday!!

I got to put a few new faces to familiar names, see some familiar faces, and I saw a BUNCH of pens!

My highlight of the show was seeing the Eagle-pens. Pictures and words do NOT do those pens justice!

I hope everyone that was selling at the show did good and had a good time.

Sorry I couldn't make the dinner. I played poker at a friends house and won $50 for the night! :biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 10, 2008)

A few of our members trying hard at work selling pens.  DCBluesman, Mike of MLK (got to meet but didn't photo the lovely Mrs.), Ed the copy boy, and our mysterious Princess who threatened my life if I published her picture.  Also met Alan Shaw's new sales lady.  She's a real b*&^! (rhymes with itch) but cute. Great show, great pens and got to put some more faces with more screen names.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 10, 2008)

Sure would like to see a picture of the PR Princess   Not sure who is who.  Can you let us know which person is which?

lr


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 11, 2008)

Top picture is Lou and Mike.  The one that looks like a hippie from the 60's is Lou.  Mike has the short hair.  Ed has the mustache and is sitting down on the job.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 11, 2008)

BRobbins629 said:


> Top picture is Lou and Mike.  The one that looks like a hippie from the 60's is Lou.  Mike has the short hair.  Ed has the mustache and is sitting down on the job.



There must be some mistake!  I can clearly remember many months ago when Ed was giving me some excellent pointers on how to set up a display and how to make my booth more efficient, and one important point was to NOT even have any chairs in the booth!

Something about...."You can't sell sitting down!"

The only thing I can figure is the guys were rotating waiting on customers and Ed was just taking a breather!


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 11, 2008)

Nope, think I have it figured out.  If you notice he has an open what appears to be spiral bound notebook in his lap.  He also appears by the smile on his face to be very pleased.

Based on this hypothesis, I believe he is sitting down as he cannot stand up and enjoy a peak at how the sales are going for the day.  Also, it's hard to stand up and count all the money 

LR


----------



## lynn p (Aug 11, 2008)

I really enjoyed meeting a lot of you at the show.  It was fun putting faces to your names.  Some of you I still haven't figured out who is who, but I met so many all in the short time I was there I will try to straighten it out.

Thank for letting me be a part of this wonderful group.

Lynn


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 11, 2008)

Lynn, it was our pleasure. 

Lillian had a very good time (it was a good day for her pain-wise) chatting with everyone and I love meeting people from the woodworking/penturning community any chance I get. 

And the pups thank everyone for the doggie bag


----------

